# Need Advice on Recipe



## cdog0803 (May 27, 2015)

Hey, beginner here! I'm trying to make a recipe for the oils, but I don't have a great understanding of what's needed. I'd love for someone to take a look at my recipe so far. Right now, I have:

Soybean Oil - 50%
Fractionated Coconut Oil - 16%
Palm Oil - 15%
Aloe Extract - 12%
Castor Oil - 7%

Am I missing something? Is this mixture going to explode in my face when I mix in the lye? Is it going to be disgusting? An expert's advice would be great.


----------



## Obsidian (May 27, 2015)

I would not use the soybean, it can make your soap go rancid. Try this instead.

50% palm
25% olive oil
20% coconut- not fractionated, just regular coconut
5% castor

The aloe extract isn't added to your oil amount, its added to your water amount. This site might help you understand the oils better http://www.thesoapdish.com/oil-properties-chart.htm


----------



## cdog0803 (May 27, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I would not use the soybean, it can make your soap go rancid. Try this instead.
> 
> 50% palm
> 25% olive oil
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion! I'm not really sure what to make of the chart, though.


----------



## snappyllama (May 27, 2015)

Basically, you tailor your recipe to make certain kinds of soap... each oil has a unique composition of fatty acids. Each of those fatty acids lends individual properties to your finished bar. 

From that chart...

Lauric:  Hard Bar, Cleansing, Fluffy Lather	
Myristic: Hard Bar, Cleansing, Fluffy Lather	
Linoleic: Conditioning
Oleic: Conditioning
Palmitic: Hard Bar, Stable Lather
Ricinoleic: Conditioning, Fluffy Lather, Stable Lather, Softens Soap
Stearic: Hard Bar, Stable Lather

Here's another chart that's a little more descriptive... http://www.lovinsoap.com/oils-chart/

Also a video...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lw3qge8GAEI[/ame]


----------



## cmzaha (May 27, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I would not use the soybean, it can make your soap go rancid. Try this instead.
> 
> 50% palm
> 25% olive oil
> ...


Actually Aloe Vera Extract is a fixed oil with a sap value and would be added to the oils. Aloe Leaf Juice does not have a sap and would be considered water replacement. I save Aloe Extract for lotions


----------



## Obsidian (May 27, 2015)

Carolyn, where do you get the aloe that is a oil? When I google extract, all I find is the gel.


----------



## cmzaha (May 27, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> Carolyn, where do you get the aloe that is a oil? When I google extract, all I find is the gel.


It does get confusing because Making Cosmetics has one called extract and it is just the leaf gel. So it does get confusing. Bramble Berry, The Sage and Camden Grey carry the Oil version of the extract


----------



## topofmurrayhill (May 28, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> Actually Aloe Vera Extract is a fixed oil with a sap value and would be added to the oils. Aloe Leaf Juice does not have a sap and would be considered water replacement. I save Aloe Extract for lotions



Isn't it cheaper to buy aloe extract without the oil? An even bigger issue is what carrier oil is being used. I see one aloe extract that's soybean oil, which isn't that great for soap, and another that's FCO, which is a disaster for soap. So the extract is probably as much of a problem here as the other ingredients.


----------

